# MY windows just got tinted!!



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey ppl i just got my windows tinted yesterday 20% all around and now j-lo (my cars nickname) is hotter than ever! check it out!


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

She's lookin' crean! :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks real good is that a TYPE ARRRRR in the back of the second pic......The last pic makes the tint look really dark.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

J-Lo has a phat ass.... looks clean. Gotta love black.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks good. 20% + Black exterior is a good combo!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Looks real good is that a TYPE ARRRRR in the back of the second pic......The last pic makes the tint look really dark.


yea it is it has a jap/ conversion body kit its hot! well thanx everyone for the comments preciate it yup my baby is hotter than ever now! now just to save up over the summer to get my headers and my catback then it will be the ultimate machine!!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> now just to save up over the summer to get my headers and my catback then it will be the ultimate machine!!


What about some nice rims to go with those?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> What about some nice rims to go with those?


rims is for lata first ima make her into a sleeper then later on when i got the money ill put the bodykit and the rims and all that


----------

